# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Very weird dream about cutting my penis; I'm a girl!!!!

## kitkatcolors

Last night i had a very very weird dream... this dream has a very sexual nature and envolves sex with people of the same sex, so if you dont like it or are going to make bad comments about it, just dont read the following.

I dont recall it in great detail, but i do remember it started with me, as a girl, laying in bed with a guy. There was a couple having sex in the same bed that we were in. I cant remember if they were a guy or a girl or a guy and a guy, couldve been both.

So after a while, we turned to the other couple and i got on top of him, and we started to have sex. I remember slightly enjoying it, as it usually happens in real life when i experience sex with a male. But then, after a while, i take his penis out of me, and now i have a penis. And the guy i was having sex with cuts the tip of my penis of. I get out of bed, holding the bleeding penis, the other couple looks at me in indignation. I get a hold of a handkerchief that was beside the bed,that was my parents old bed before we moved to our new home.

I remember being shocked, but at first not so much. I cant remember the pain.

What the fuck does this mean??!

Now for personal details: im a 17 year old girl, bissexual, that has acquired a girlfriend, last week. Its a complicated thing, as she has had a girlfriend for three years and has left her three or four months ago, but she still loves her. She really likes me, says she really likes me for who i am and not as a substitute of her previous girlfriend, she wants to take care of me and to live something beautiful with me. 

Yesterday, she woke up in a really bad mood, as she had been dreaming of her ex girlfriend the whole night... which caused me to have not a very good day either, though i tried so that she wouldnt notice. She even put the hypothesis of us breaking up, twice, even if it would imply her suffering from that. It might be hard for you to believe she does feel something for me, but believe me, for what she says and what i see from her, she has made me, a very suspicious person, believe her.

She says it will be incredibly hard for her to be with someone sexually again, and we have already talked a bit about that sort of things. I dont pressure her.

Also, she is a girl, but identifies as a male, and looks like one.

I sometimes feel confused as to what i feel abou her, i believe i really really like her with all my heart somedays, but other times, im a bit doubtful. I do admire her, though , even thugh we have only known each other for about two weeks.

Thank you if you have had the patience to read through all this!!! Im sorry for how boring this must sound, but this has been on my chest the whole day. I appreciate any help!!

----------


## ParadoxOwl

The whole penis part sounds awful, good lord. Interesting dream, I had a dream in which I was a girl, was a strange sexual experience that I kinda enjoyed I'm not gunna lie. Honestly I dont know how too help you but I can try atleast.
All I can say is that you should take a look at your situation and you yourself will find the answer to whatever your dream meant if anything at all.

----------


## Scionox

_*Moved to Dream Interpretation*_

----------


## JoannaB

Ok, I will try this, not sure whether this is an accurate interpretation of course, and if it makes no sense to you, please discard.

So here you are, a young woman in a same sex relationship, having a sexual dream in which you are in a same sex intimate scene. For the purposes of the dream however the gender is different, but still same sex. Why is the gender different? Perhaps because in our culture the idea of castration, a man being made less of a man because of loosing his manhood, it is a powerful symbol. Could it be that even though you are not a man, you feel kind of castrated emotionally by your girlfriend dreaming if her ex and not being able to get over her ex? Do you feel it makes you less somehow. For men there is the term "emasculated" with all its connotations, and I am not sure whether we've got a similar term for us women, and maybe that's why your dream chose male symbolism because it could better express this concept in the male gender. Emasculated literally is the cutting off of genitalia, but metaphorically it is making a man feel less of a man by humiliation. Perhaps that's what your mind was driving at with this metaphor?

----------


## Sibyline

What JoannaB said makes a lot of sense.

I would also add that there is some amount of gender confusion in the description of your relationship. You call her your girlfriend, and refer to her as "she", but you also mention that your girlfriend identifies as male. Does that cause any kind of disagreement in your relationship?

----------


## kitkatcolors

To start with, im sorry for the late reply.

Sibyline, that is a subject we have discussed, and as everyone refers to her as 'she' there is no problem with that at all for her. It is true that she does identify as male but its not something that she can do something about for various reasons, so shes kind of resignsted to being a girl.

As for what JoannaB said... i believe youre right. That does make a lot of sense, really, as her previous relationship does make a big part of our own because she shared with her ex girlfriend, no matter how terrible of a person her ex may have been, the love of their lives and theres nothing i can do to make her get over it completely... it does feel helpless sometimes, and it hurts to know that, especially when she says it. I have started to have very strong feelings for her, therefore this whole situation upsets me so much..

Thank you so much for your help! That was a very smart interpretation, and helpful too  :smiley: 

Wish you all good!

----------

